# Semi's to South bass ??



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

link for Port Clinton news! would be great to see that since a few threads up in the link they show a quad being retrived that broke though .

Dwayne

https://m.facebook.com/PortClintonRadio?v=timeline&filter=1&refid=17


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm completely speechless on this one...


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

This should be very interesting. How would you like to be the guy in the fully enclosed Bobcat clearing the snow? I think somebody has been watching ice road truckers.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

The bobcat did go through and had to be plucked out with the crane. There is also a quad about a 1/4 mile out that guys are trying to get out right now.

If they are seriously considering moving that stuff over the ice it ain't gonna happen from the Miller dock. I think they need to find somebody with lake Erie ice experience if they are determined to take it over the ice. I heard the sections are too heavy to be moved by helicopter.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

How did the get a crane out to it? I would think the crane would have went through as well.. The crane would have to get right next to the hole it went through so you have crane + bobcat all on the same ice where the bobcat went through???? Any pictures of all this?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Hookedup330 said:


> How did the get a crane out to it? I would think the crane would have went through as well.. The crane would have to get right next to the hole it went through so you have crane + bobcat all on the same ice where the bobcat went through???? Any pictures of all this?


The crane is set up on the end of the ferry dock. I imagine it was close enough to just boom out to it.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

That makes sense I was thinking it was offshore abit.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Where's ol' sheriff Bratton when you need him??? Oh wait.....that's right........


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Papascott said:


> The crane is set up on the end of the ferry dock. I imagine it was close enough to just boom out to it.


Yep, the bobcat was close enough to the dock to be fished out with the crane.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Saw a couple weeks ago he was fired. He spent city money that he didn't have the right to.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

honestly.......we don't have the ice thickness we had back in the day. You need a lot of ice.....I mean a lot to move that stuff. If it's too heavy for a choppa, it's too heavy for Ohio ice. There were a lot of quads and sleds that got wet over the weekend, I just don't see the ice getting that thick. 39 and rain Saturday....yippy!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think there's too many of those guys around anymore. Bill Massie could have given some good advice I'm sure. If they started out from the west side, say Mercurio's, they might pull it off with a couple more inches of ice and proper bridging. Back in the day the road from South Bass would end on the beach in Port Clinton.

I know the paper said the sections weighed too much to be transported by choppers but doesn't the military use them to move tanks?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wonder if they are needing any drivers. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

MageeEast said:


> Where's ol' sheriff Bratton when you need him??? Oh wait.....that's right........


Bwahahahha! KARMA baby!
Fighting to keep his fat bum out of jail!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

rutnut245 said:


> Yeah, I don't think there's too many of those guys around anymore. Bill Massie could have given some good advice I'm sure. If they started out from the west side, say Mercurio's, they might pull it off with a couple more inches of ice and proper bridging. Back in the day the road from South Bass would end on the beach in Port Clinton.
> 
> I know the paper said the sections weighed too much to be transported by choppers but doesn't the military use them to move tanks?


It's been a ****'s age since I heard that name. You should start a thread about some of the crazy stuff you have seen out there! 

Too heavy or too expensive?? I have seen some massive hvac units choppered like they were nothing. No idea what it cost but it was expensive enough to shut down a job with 500 plus tradesmen 2 hours early to get them up before dark. We drank beer outside the ribbon and watched. Impressive operation! It was a big russian made copter.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

A lift chopper On a cheap day 1000 an hour plus fuel costs. And thats time on site whether grounded or in the air. By plowing the snow off the ice it will make it stronger. Few more days at these temps and they'll be good to go.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Somehow I don't think it's a few contractors sitting around the bar when one says "let's drive the steel across the ice by truck" and everyone just agrees.

I would bet there are a lot of very knowledgeable people, from many different private and public entities involved in the prospects of this move, how ever it occurs


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Somehow I don't think it's a few contractors sitting around the bar when one says "let's drive the steel across the ice by truck" and everyone just agrees.
> 
> I would bet there are a lot of very knowledgeable people, from many different private and public entities involved in the prospects of this move, how ever it occurs


Yeah, you would sure think that's the case but they still sunk a bobcat right at the pier.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Sounds like this idea may not of started up one night at Tippers over a few beers.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

rutnut245 said:


> Yeah, I don't think there's too many of those guys around anymore. Bill Massie could have given some good advice I'm sure. If they started out from the west side, say Mercurio's, they might pull it off with a couple more inches of ice and proper bridging. Back in the day the road from South Bass would end on the beach in Port Clinton.
> 
> I know the paper said the sections weighed too much to be transported by choppers but doesn't the military use them to move tanks?


Wow Mercurios!!! I grew up at their marina (west catawba). We went to Nagoya last spring or so and Ida was a bartender there...good group of folks!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I just hope they wait till the end of march so they don't mess up the ice and bring in one of those highly trained pakistani truck driving teams I see cruising down the turnpike all the time now. I figure if they bring a thousand of their relatives as path markers the voyage will go off without a hitch. Ps. I will have a beer and hot dog stand on shore make sure to stop by and say hi.


----------

